
Superhero.js – One stop for JS Knowledge - sayanchowdhury
http://superherojs.com/
======
Oculus
For anyone looking for some good Javascript reads:
[http://javascriptissexy.com/](http://javascriptissexy.com/)

Unfortunately Richard Stanley hasn't updated the blog in more than 6 months,
but in any case. If you want to sharpen your JS skills I'd highly recommend
the site.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Concur, one of the best JS learning sites I've found. He has a gift for
explaining technical concepts well.

------
sheldor
Javascript Allonge is a great read and a must for newcomers and experienced
devs. [https://leanpub.com/javascript-
allonge/read](https://leanpub.com/javascript-allonge/read)

~~~
acjohnson55
I was just about to add that. I don't even know how many comments are in my
archive echoing that sentiment. It's a fantastic book for any programmer.

Javascript is honestly a weird language if you're coming from the typical
imperative languages (C, Java, Python, etc.), it's also not really functional
enough to be in the spirit of Lisp, and it's doesn't have the type system to
be familiar to Haskell or Scala devs. It's really a descendant of the
Smalltalk/Self lineage, but with some major diversions. I always thought it
was a shit language cobbled together with no consistent philosophy. Reading
that book proved me wrong. Javascript does in fact have a soul and Reg
Braithwaite totally changed how I view the language with Javascript Allongé.

------
kjbekkelund
We want more great stuff of Superhero.js, so we're open for suggestions here
or in the GitHub issues:
[https://github.com/superherojs/superherojs/issues](https://github.com/superherojs/superherojs/issues)

We are thinking about adding a section on the most used libraries or
frameworks, such as Backbone, Angular and Ember, but we will focus on the core
JavaScript essentials until we feel it's good enough.

~~~
teemo_cute
That would be great. You can also add this site on the list:

[http://speakingjs.com/es5/index.html](http://speakingjs.com/es5/index.html)

A while ago it was being promoted here on HN.

------
datashaman
A nod to Roy Lichtenstein might be in order, since the graphics are almost
literal copies of his work.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
hahahaha

[http://davidbarsalou.homestead.com/LICHTENSTEINPROJECT.html](http://davidbarsalou.homestead.com/LICHTENSTEINPROJECT.html)

 _edit_ I'm laughing at the irony, not the claim of copyright infringment.

~~~
datashaman
LOL, I did not know this... :)

------
enyaboi
This might be contrary to the "point" of the website, but you should touch
upon Vanilla.js. [http://vanilla-js.com](http://vanilla-js.com)

------
danbruc
If you want to become really good at X, you have to study Y instead of X where
Y is the theory of all the things similar to X.

~~~
CmonDev
If you really learn the Y it will be hard for you to come back to X instead of
one of the much better Zs.

------
jabberbyte
Very nice indeed! Douglas Crockford has a series of videos on JS and a book
"JavaScript the good parts". An extremely great resource you should consider
adding. [http://javascript.crockford.com/](http://javascript.crockford.com/)

------
caniscrator
This is great. Although books like 'eloquent javascript' or 'JS design
patterns' prove themselves as stepping stones for one trying to get hold.
However, when it comes to real world issues, blog posts by experienced
professionals are ones only companions. Its good to see relevant posts in
context, firstly describing problems that developers often face and then
suggesting the solutions.

------
chadillac
I wrote this a while back to help some people on my team better understand
some js quirkiness. Not sure if it's worth mentioning, but it trips a lot of
people up.

[http://chadillac.github.io/2014/03/21/javacript-globals-
poin...](http://chadillac.github.io/2014/03/21/javacript-globals-pointers-
closures/)

~~~
ryanpetrich
This explanation seems to obscure more than illuminate. Maybe for a specific
sort of person that loves pointers is it useful, but I both understand
pointers and JavaScript's specific flavour of closures well and still found it
confusing.

------
rafeed
The website is so nice, and I thought all the material would be from the
Superhero.js team too. Upon further review, they link to other sites, and some
of them are not as user friendly and nice looking. The change of UI between
each lesson/source is kind of an eye sore and sometimes annoying.

Nonetheless, thanks for putting this together!

------
fritz_vd
Awesome stuff. Although this has already been shown off here before:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=superhero.js#!/story/forever/0/sup...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=superhero.js#!/story/forever/0/superhero.js)

------
djKianoosh
[http://designpepper.com/a-drip-of-
javascript/](http://designpepper.com/a-drip-of-javascript/) is a nice weekly
newsletter-ish resource

------
njx
Can you add a section - "SuperHeros for Hire - Freelance/one off work"?

I think there would be a great demand for people specialized in memory leak /
performance tuning etc

------
charlieok
Tried putting the rss feed in feedly, but the entries don't link to pages on
the site :(

------
jbeja
Great additions there sould be more site like this. Definitely bookmarked.

~~~
sahat
Working on it: [http://jsrecipes.org](http://jsrecipes.org)

------
teemo_cute
This is nice. Already bookmarked. The only confusion is at first
'superhero.js' sounds like a javascript library or framework.

~~~
datashaman
Average-looking Javascript by day, crime-fighting Javascript by night!

